# How to install bindings?



## X-Linked (Jan 7, 2008)

I have recently bought a second or eighth set of skis.  I don't know who really counts.  But My question is, how difficult is it to drill holes and install the bindings off of another set of similar skis that are broken.

The skis are Elans A06's and the bindings are Tyrolias.   Do any of you install your own bindings or is it definitely necessary to take it to a local ski shop and have them install them?  I am not worried about the DIN settings as that is easily adjustable once the bindings are in place.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-X


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I have recently bought a second or eighth set of skis.  I don't know who really counts.  But My question is, how difficult is it to drill holes and install the bindings off of another set of similar skis that are broken.
> 
> The skis are Elans A06's and the bindings are Tyrolias.   Do any of you install your own bindings or is it definitely necessary to take it to a local ski shop and have them install them?  I am not worried about the DIN settings as that is easily adjustable once the bindings are in place.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -X



You need a jig. Sometimes you can find a printout of the hole pattern for your binding, but the big metal jigs that clamp onto your skis are the best way to go. You need to be careful not to drill through your skis, but you can buy bits specific for drilling skis that have stoppers on them. A posi drive screwdriver would be good to get too, you can get away with a regular phillips, but you risk stripping the head. Provided you get your holes drilled correctly just add a little wood glue to the holes before you screw in the bindings being careful not to strip the hole.

Or make friends with a shop tech and buy him a nice six-pack.


----------



## tomski (Jan 7, 2008)

If you can afford eight pairs of ski, you can afford to pay a tech to mount the bindings properly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2008)

tomski said:


> If you can afford eight pairs of ski, you can afford to pay a tech to mount the bindings properly.



Meh, I don't think he's trying to save money. It more of a desire to be able to do things for yourself. If you wax, tune, and repair your skis the next step is to want to work on the bindings. But it's just not something you want to try without the right equipment.


----------



## X-Linked (Jan 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Meh, I don't think he's trying to save money. It more of a desire to be able to do things for yourself. If you wax, tune, and repair your skis the next step is to want to work on the bindings. But it's just not something you want to try without the right equipment.



Exactly.  It really only costs like 20 bucks or less to have bindings put on if you go there frequently enough.  I would really like to understand exactly the it works.  Eventually it would be nice to be able to build my own skis.

As far as the tools go, that is exactly what I wanted to know.  I have a drop in drill press, Vices, Clamps, a variety of possible cutting or shaving tools, and I am pretty confident about my ability to be able to do it.  I just didn't want to hack up a brand new pair of ski's I could very well use a few times this season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I have a drop in drill press, Vices, Clamps, a variety of possible cutting or shaving tools, and I am pretty confident about my ability to be able to do it.  I just didn't want to hack up a brand new pair of ski's I could very well use a few times this season.



I worked in a shop 10+ years ago and mounted a ton of bindings. I personally would not want to try it at home without the correct jig. You don't need a drill press a hand held drill works fine.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2008)

Unless you have the jig and the proper bit, you'll more than likely be paying a shop more $$ to fix the damge you'll likely do trying to mount a pair than you'd spend having them mount them in the first place.

Now, if you're talking about a modern ski/binding interfaced system where the binding are mounted on integrated rails rather than screwed into the ski, you'd stand a decent chance of mounting them yourself.

I actually bought a new pair of Atomic's today and literally less than 5 minutes after my Mastercard was swiped, I had the skis in my hand withe the binding mounted and set to go because of the integrated rails/binding system!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2008)

If you're handy, actually making a template for the holes (put the binding on your scanner or copier) isn't that bad nor is drilling a hole with the right depth. Since my Atomic bindings allow me to adjust their fore/aft location about an inch (makes quite a difference), I have come to question how you decide where on the ski the binding should go. I would  also think that the right jig may help position the holes correctly aligned on the ski since the sidecut on a ski might make using a square difficult.


----------



## gus (Jan 8, 2008)

Just like ckofer says making a template is real easy. the real thing is do you want to know that you can "do it yourself" or do you just want the bindings on the skis?  <$20 gets a shop tech to do it with all the proper tools. i have mounted close to 3000 skis in my days and hundreds without a jig...but spending $20 for a little peace of mind goes a long way.  best of luck


----------



## X-Linked (Jan 8, 2008)

I definitely appreciate everybody's input.  I will most likely Bring them into my local shop this time and see if they will actually let me watch them.  I am pretty friendly with the shop owner/tech so I don't see that there would be a big problem with that.  Then maybe, by my next set of ski's I will have the jig.  The drill bits are easy to obtain and even building a stopper for a drill bit is easy enough.  "I've got a dremel, I can do anything." Ha ha.  I'll let you guys know how they go.  In the meantime, I think I will go on a nice short 10-15 miles bike ride today.  The weather outside is just begging for my hybrid to get some exercise.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Meh, I don't think he's trying to save money. It more of a desire to be able to do things for yourself. If you wax, tune, and repair your skis the next step is to want to work on the bindings. But it's just not something you want to try without the right equipment.




Ding...that's my next step!  Good call.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 8, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I definitely appreciate everybody's input.  I will most likely Bring them into my local shop this time and see if they will actually let me watch them.  I am pretty friendly with the shop owner/tech so I don't see that there would be a big problem with that.  Then maybe, by my next set of ski's I will have the jig. .



On my last pair of ski, I did that, I was at the shop, saw how he did it. The tech had the jig for the binding and the stop bits. It didn't take him long, matter of fact I slowed him down by talking with him. 

I've beening toying with the idea of mounting my own, not sure yet. I like having my bindings mounted more foward now and I'm just wondering if that will cause problems in the future trying to convey that message to the tech. Sometimes when you want it your way, it best to do it yourself. 

BTW, ckofer's jig idea sounds great.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You need a jig. Sometimes you can find a printout of the hole pattern for your binding, but the big metal jigs that clamp onto your skis are the best way to go. You need to be careful not to drill through your skis, but you can buy bits specific for drilling skis that have stoppers on them. A posi drive screwdriver would be good to get too, you can get away with a regular phillips, but you risk stripping the head. Provided you get your holes drilled correctly just add a little wood glue to the holes before you screw in the bindings being careful not to strip the hole.
> 
> Or make friends with a shop tech and buy him a nice six-pack.




UMM what he said.  It not that hard.  But you do only get one chance.  You would be better off going to the shop and watch them do it.  The 30 bucks it costs condider it insurance.  If they make a mistake they buy you new skiis.   I mounted my marker dukes and I was sweating bullets cause I knew i had one shot.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> If you're handy, actually making a template for the holes (put the binding on your scanner or copier) isn't that bad nor is drilling a hole with the right depth. Since my Atomic bindings allow me to adjust their fore/aft location about an inch (makes quite a difference), I have come to question how you decide where on the ski the binding should go. I would  also think that the right jig may help position the holes correctly aligned on the ski since the sidecut on a ski might make using a square difficult.




I've read on epic that you can also take some plexiglass and make a jig yourself by marking and drilling the holes.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 8, 2008)

jack97 said:


> On my last pair of ski, I did that, I was at the shop, saw how he did it. The tech had the jig for the binding and the stop bits. It didn't take him long, matter of fact I slowed him down by talking with him.
> 
> I've beening toying with the idea of mounting my own, not sure yet. I like having my bindings mounted more foward now and I'm just wondering if that will cause problems in the future trying to convey that message to the tech. Sometimes when you want it your way, it best to do it yourself.
> 
> BTW, ckofer's jig idea sounds great.



You could mark the ski as to where you want the center of the binding and they can mount it off of that mark


----------



## jack97 (Jan 8, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You could mark the ski as to where you want the center of the binding and they can mount it off of that mark



Yup. If that message gets thru to the tech. A couple of shops I have use, the clerk will put them in the back and stockpiles it so that when the tech comes in, all will get done in one shift. Still looking for a shop that I can trust. 

BTW, I remember some one on this forum having that problem. Also, I had a bud who bought cheap skis on ebay b/c it was mounted to far back.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

jack97 said:


> BTW, I remember some one on this forum having that problem.



Greg had a mounting problem this past fall:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/15040-competition-mogul-skis.html#post201562


----------



## X-Linked (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody ever make their own skis?  Maybe i'll jump right into that.  ha ha.  Definitely going to watch a tech guy install those bindings tomorrow or thursday.  I wanted to ask him weather or not new bindings come with a drill map for the future anyways.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I've read on epic that you can also take some plexiglass and make a jig yourself by marking and drilling the holes.



I like that idea. You can clamp it to the skis and not worry about a piece of paper shifting around on you.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> Anybody ever make their own skis?  Maybe i'll jump right into that.  ha ha.  Definitely going to watch a tech guy install those bindings tomorrow or thursday.  I wanted to ask him weather or not new bindings come with a drill map for the future anyways.



Since many bindings are now up on rails, the days of having a paper template for mounting include with the instruction manual for bindings is disappearing.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 8, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> Anybody ever make their own skis?  Maybe i'll jump right into that.  ha ha.



If you have the space, time, and equipment, it's probably not all that hard. I have seen some home setups, maybe $1000 worth of equipment and materials for the first ski. Probably only have to make 3-4 good pairs to break even. Or 3-4 bad pairs to break your neck.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I've read on epic that you can also take some plexiglass and make a jig yourself by marking and drilling the holes.



That is not a bad idea, but you dont know how much to spread the toe from the heal for the proper boot sole length.  Different for each model binding.

I have mounted hundreds of skis.  I have done a few with no jig, and they were apain.  So much better to have a jig, but doable with out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I have recently bought a second or eighth set of skis.  I don't know who really counts.  But My question is, how difficult is it to drill holes and install the bindings off of another set of similar skis that are broken.
> 
> The skis are Elans A06's and the bindings are Tyrolias.   Do any of you install your own bindings or is it definitely necessary to take it to a local ski shop and have them install them?  I am not worried about the DIN settings as that is easily adjustable once the bindings are in place.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -X



It's as difficult as taking it to a shop to have it done....seriously...I tune my own skis, but I do NOT touch the bindings.


----------



## X-Linked (Jan 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> It's as difficult as taking it to a shop to have it done....seriously...I tune my own skis, but I do NOT touch the bindings.



They always get you somewhere huh? I guess messing with bindings is the equivalent to changing out a head gasket on a vehicle.  Everything easier than that, is easy, everything beyond that is for pro techs only.


----------

